# autosleepers symphony/symbol gvw



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all 
can anyone tell me the gross vehicle weight of a 2001 symphony/symbol
i.e
do they come below 2.5 t and therefore are tfl emission zone exempt


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Autosleeper weight*

1999 Symbol was 2800kg - don't have figures for 2001, but can't think it will be any lighter. In 2003 it was 3300kg.

Smick


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Our 2001 model Symbol has the following weights from the Autosleepers handbook

Mass in running order 2499Kg

MTPLM =GVW? 3200Kg

The Symphony I think is the same (but the handbook which is for both is out in the van!) but may be on the short wheelbase or is that the Harmony?

Not sure what the LEZ weights are based on. We will avoid it if we still have the same van when it comes in.
HTH
Steve


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the replies----back to the drawing board


----------

